# USAF single-ship demo teams cancelled for 2012 airshows



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2011)

> As a consequence of the global financial crisis, the US Air Command Command has decided to scale back from the six demonstration teams (A-10 East West, F-16 East West, F-15E and F-22) to one single-ship demo team.
> 
> For 2012, the Air Force’s primary force provider will sponsor only the F-22 demo team that is expected to perform (alongside the Thunderbirds, that are set to complete a full season next year) at up to 20 air shows.


US Air Combat Command cancels all single-ship demo teams except one: “the F-22 is good for air shows. All other combat planes are good for war” « The Aviationist

Add to this that the budgets may be cut for the Blue Angels and the Thunderbirds, next airshow season looks like there won't be any military demos except the Heritage Flights. I am only providing this information for your knowledge and will not tolerate any political discussion on this. I have my own feelings about it and will keep them to myself, as should you.

It's sad for the airshow world.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, that does stink but I can understand why.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 2, 2011)

That sucks that'll just leave the 2 Demo cf18's north of you unless they get canned , but I'll wager the birds with the heritage flights will have an "enhanced" part to play


----------



## Rogi (Dec 2, 2011)

Canada has had this issue for a while, thankfully our snowbirds would never be put into combat  

I can understand why they'd do this, but I still think its a excellent recruiting tool the blue angels and other teams. I hope they can find the funds somewhere I mean they canceled the shuttle (I'm still in mourning about that), so they should at least have a couple bil to spare  anyway im getting almost off topic on it so I'll end it here, main point is I hope the US don't pull something like we did in Canada and have like 60 year old aircraft as a demonstrator.


----------

